# Wedding Cake Separators



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just wondering if anybody had any ideas for some sort of pottery sepatator to go between tiers?
I thinking for smaller cakes 14-10-6 or 16-12-8. Any ideas are welcome.
I'm a little embarassed because of macheezmo but I take pottery classes and getting good at throwing pots. Wanting to do something cake related.
pan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Funny Panini, all the guys that took pottery when I was back in art school were the total hunks!! There were more guys then girls always in that art class, some of us took it just be sit by the hunky guys.

Are you meaning pillars? Yes, I can think of many that would be way cool.

How about something with a leaf pattern winding up your support, that always works nice in wedding cakes. Not too heavy with leafs. That could be done in all white or pale green glaze. even a simple pattern embossed into your clay could look great, then wraped into a pillar shape. If you fire them hollow you can insert your own wilton pillars into them to give real support so your pottery is a 'cover' over them.

Even something more contempory would be very neat. What about long triangles or a ball shape, like you see with contmepory pastry plating.

I watched the food championship this weekend on cable. (I can't think of what it's called, it's in France ....d'or) Well my point is the chefs there had the MOST FABULOUS platters. Now they were metal but if you watch closely you'll see them set other tiered platters on those for height. They had great designs! Maybe if you could see that show you'd be inspired. Leafs and vines always work well with food.

Also could you design something to cover or go around some of the plastic or iron cake stands? To dress them up? Maybe your own fountain instead of the Wilton style ones?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ya know, I was not thinking pillars but that is a great thought. They would be very easy to make. Bringing the leaves in is good to.
See, I just need something to start me. Now I'm thinking pillars with the plates attached. Maybe even cylinders, balls or triangles in the middle.
I had one thought, throwing a large vessel for between the plates and having the bride and groom come to the studio and leave their hand impressions or in colored slip on it before firing. Corny??


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I immediately thought along the same lines as Wendy, with hollow pillars supported through the center with wood or plastic. I also love the idea of personalizing it for the bride and groom. A large vessel between tiers sounds like it could be gorgeous or totally weird, depending. But somehow I think you'd make it fit in nicely with the cake. My husband does pottery, and I just love the delicacy of porcelain, with a metallic white glaze. 

And there are also those glazes with the exploding color crystals. They make gorgeous patterns!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

As a total novice in wedding cakes (have done two, won't ever do another one!), a stupid question - 

I love the idea of pottery (I love anything pottery!) - but - won't it be too heavy for the cake? I apologize for my ignorance in advance!:blush: :blush:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, it would be too fragile for a heavy cake. It's not a stupid question. That was why we were suggesting putting wooden or plastic supports inside the pottery, for extra strength.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you use plates with legs that go through the cake a lot of weight can be place on the next layer. The priciple of straws should carry through to pottery. As long as it is seemless I don't think I will have problems.
I am now sketching some pedestals. cylinders and pots


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I am too much of a sissy to try drinking straws in my cakes. I just trust wood more. I know everyone says it works. It's just my own little strangeness.

But yes, I suppose if a straw will work, then why wouldn't fired clay?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Dumb point cause I'm sure you thought of this: but make sure your glazes are food safe, most aren't (or weren't years ago).


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No! Thats a great point! Man there goes my second income. I assume the salt glazed will work, but I have to check on the glazed.
Momo, I know, I have never used straws, but everyone tells me how sturdy they are. But ya know everytime I try that thing with the egg, I crush it.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

They are using a lot of pottery type things in Australian wedding cakes these days- usually to seperate the top tier from the rest of the cake. What about some hollow shapes with designs cut in them that would let the light through- lattice, paisleys, scroll work, etc.?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Anna, who's book do you like on australian wedding cakes? I've noticed the one Delores sells, would that series of books contain photos of cakes that are a bit more classic like with pillars and such?
Thanks


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Anna, great ideas! thanks


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

W-

I am not sure if Dolores carries these austrailian magazines or not but you can find them all at www.sugarbouquets.com I don't own any but have seen them. They are excellent. I plan on getting them when I can. Page after page of wedding cakes. You can't NOT be inspired. They even have a section for international cake artists and Earlene was in it. There are more pics in this magazine than in any decorating book. Anna Von Marburg has a couple of cakes in Cakes in Bloom that use the pottery ideas for a cake topper.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I bought one from Sugar Bouquets, and it is an inspiration!!

It's not a guide for decorators, though; it's for brides. But for ideas, it's top notch.


----------

